# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Hello

## Rimboomer

Hello,

I came to this site via a link on the PTSD Hope site.  PTSD Hope as stated is âdedicated to sharing newest and best treatment options for all struggling with PTSD.â

When I was four I was injured, falling on a garden hole ripping a tear in my jaw.  I received a number of stitches while being strapped down on an operating table fully conscious without anything to deaden the pain.  In addition, when I was ten I was sexually molested multiple time by an older neighbor boy.  These experiences as a young child left me with significant PTSD, but I didn't realize it until I was an adult.

If you have experience or read stories or posting of people who were physically tortured as a small child or sexually molested as a child, then you will have an idea of what I endured mentally and emotionally trying to grow into adulthood.  In 1966 I was drafted and joined the Air Force.  Four years later I went to college and graduated in 1974. 

After much struggle, in 1976 I discovered a technique that addressed the emotional problems associated with the PTSD and other disruptive emotional behavior problems.  It was thorough and did not require me to relive the painful experience.  I couldn't believe how effective it was, nor how fast it worked. After using it on myself I worked with other people helping them eliminate disruptive emotional responses and essentially bring their emotional system back to a balanced state.

The technique I use does not require the person to relive their trauma, and it gets to the heart of their problem.  It is a relatively gentle process.  It seems counter intuitive that a gentle process can have such a powerful effect on what is strong emotional struggles.  Our tendency is to believe strong measures need to be used to counter the strong emotional wounds.  But as Einstein said, " No problem can be solved by the same consciousness that caused it in the first place."  That's include emotional wounds.

I have written a book called It's Not What You Think. At some point I will self publishing it.  It goes into great detail of what the process does, the science behind it, and includes a number of real life examples of how I have help other people address their disruptive emotional problems.  This book is not for sale nor am I trying to sell it here.

Iâm looking for some Vets in the Indianapolis area who are struggling with PTSD and have found the therapy offer through the VA less than satisfactory.  Iâm not a professional therapist nor do I charge anything for my time.  I have reason to believe my approach is much quicker, more thorough, and does not require having to re-live the traumatic experiences.  I can be reached at rich@storedfeelings.com.  If this posting is not appropriate, then let me know and delete the post.

----------


## Otherside

Hey there, and welcome. 

I'd say that since you're not trying to sell anything, I can't see a problem with this posting.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Welcome to the site, *Rimboomer* 	 thank you for sharing your story.. It sounds terrible what you have gone through, and I'm really sorry, and you sound like a very brave person to be able to put what has happened into words that people understand is amazing. I hope your able to find someone to connect with  :Hug:

----------


## Rimboomer

Thank you chantellabella for your reply.

For many years I thought the technique I discovered was just for me.  Early attempts to try to share it with others didn't work and I just gave up trying to explain it, but I kept using it.  However, in 2001 when I got married (for the first time) I watched my wife struggling with disruptive emotional problems and decided to share my technique with her.  It took a while before she caught on, but finally it began working for her.  During that time I started reading books published by neural-science researchers like Joshep LeDoux, Antonio Damasio, and others.  I realized that my technique was very much in line with what their research was saying about how our emotional brain functions and the way it works with our cognitive brain.  From what I have read over the years, plus discussions with my step son who has an MSW, contemporary therapy and counseling have not been able to incorporate the depths of the research of people like Dr. LeDoux.

I shifted my focus a bit from trying to help my wife learn how to incorporate the technique, to my learning how to implement the technique with others.  It became obvious, the inner capabilities required to incorporate the process on ones own was not all that easy; however, I became adept at leading others through the process without them understanding how it worked.  Sometimes I think it would be easier to teach someone how to implement the process for another person, than it is to teach them how to implement it on their own self.

The professional counseling field has a vested interest in maintaining the status quo in regard to exploring new approaches.  The insurance industry has much to say about what kinds of approaches can be considered for third-party reimbursements.  I understand this and recognized the need for regulation and protection of the patient.  Not sure I would have it any other way.  That being said, where is the path for innovative approaches that can demonstrate effective techniques?

I do not know a counseling professional that would be interested in exploring a new idea and approach.  I would be happy to share my manuscript with you.  It's about 120 pages.  It has a number of real life experience of implementing the process with other people plus some of my own experience to describe the process.  I provide a little of the science behind the process and shed some light on what is going on inside a person in regard to emotional responses.  I can't promise you will be able to implement it on your own, but I do think it will give you reason to pause and reflect on your own personal experiences.  If you are interested, then email me at rich@storedfeelings.com and I can send you a pdf copy of the manuscript.

RIM

----------


## Chantellabella

The path is through research, either with a willing professional or with a university. I'm sorry, I don't have time to embark on a theory and I definitely don't have the financial means to hold trials. Usually human subjects want to be paid for their service. That's why universities can do more research than the average joe. They not only get grants to prove theories, but they also have the money to pay a student subject. If you can convince some really rich psychologist to foot the bill and hold research trials for you, that would work also. 

So rather than spend money on self publishing, I would work on convincing others to help you test out your theories. I have some self published friends and it costs more money than you think, because not only do you need to buy so many copies from the publisher, but you have to dedicate your time to book signing at bookstores and other venues. And remember, you have to make sure your theory is something that won't harm others.

Dr. Colin Ross specializes in PTSD and other trauma related subjects. Maybe google him and talk to him about your idea. He's a good person to get ideas launched because he's a leader in the trauma healing community. I have to warn you though, that you may not be able to go directly to him. My therapist trained under him and his theories have been the prime source of my healing from PTSD. 

Good luck with your endeavor though. I hope I haven't given you a sense of negativity. This world needs creative out of the box thinkers like yourself. 

Cindy

----------


## Rimboomer

Cindy,

Thank you for your reply and your informed advice.  I will Google Dr. Ross and see what I find.  All the people I have worked with encourage me to pursue some avenue to expand this approach because of its lasting effect.  I run hot and cold in this effort, knowing the barriers I face with this.  My primary objective was to articulate the process to the point where it could be understood by an average person.  I believe I have finally achieved that goal after 12 years working on the manuscript.  I will continue to send out feelers to see who might have an interest.  Who knows, maybe someday I will find that right person who will be able to appreciate what this techniques offers and can see how it can be incorporated in a standard counseling practice.

RIM

----------

